# MaJ IOS5 Ibook marche pas



## Germinal34 (14 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,
Depuis la maj d'ios5, entre autres problèmes, Ibook n'ouvre pas les livres achetés sur store.
Quelqu'un a-t'il une solution ?
Merci


----------



## ionshunt (17 Octobre 2011)

Bonsoir,

Pareil ici. 
Depuis la maj. 

Cdlt


----------



## foopoo (19 Octobre 2011)

Bonsoir, pareil ici et même un crash permanent à l'ouverture

cordialement

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h24 ----------

réglé après resynchro avec l'ordinateur... les achats de mon côté apparaissent normalement


----------



## pepes003 (20 Octobre 2011)

idem, suite au passage IOS5 iBooks crash systématiquement au lancement.

Une astuce, solution ?

Mici ^^


----------



## coyote_axel (24 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à tous.

J ai exactement le même problème avec ibooks, depuis la mise à jour ios5, mais livres ne sont plus synchronisés . J ai tenté de les ré télécharger sur iBookstore, le fichier apparaît ds la bibliothèque mais ne se télécharge pas!! 


Help snif ..! V repasser au mode papier !


Cordialement,


----------



## coyote_axel (27 Octobre 2011)

Bon apparemment ce n'était qu une mauvaise sauvegarde de l iPad une bonne restauration en laissant paisiblement le système aller jusqu au bout ...! Désolé pour le dérangement .!


----------

